# dewalt 18v batteries



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i was at the local hd last weekend and they have a 2 pack of 18v batteries for 119. that isnt cheap , but one usually costs 90 bucks. i know there are several here that use and swear by dewalt drills, including me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Levon,

I too swear by the Dewalt when it comes to my 18V drill driver. It has been good to me for nearly 4 years now and the batteries still seem as stong as the day I brought them home. I keep one in the drill and one in the charger at all times. Prior to this model I had their 14V set up and had equally good results for over 6 years of moderate use.

Hope you don't mind that I moved this to the bargin bin.... it fits better in this section.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bob

i have had a few cordless drills and liked each one. but like you say the length of time they stay charged and more importantly the length of time they last is amazing. 

being on a limited budget, as mosts are, i look very carefully at the price of my tools. i buy lots of stuff at harbor freight. but when it comes to drills, i think the extra money i spend on dewalt really saves me money in the future.

these are just my humble opinions and i respect the opinions of others that prefer a different brand.

Bob, i noticed i should have put it the bargain bin after i had posted it, guess im a little rusty. thanks for moving it.


----------

